# Buying a 2 year old German Shepherd?



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

Here he is:
gsd2_zpsa9892ba3.jpg Photo by mlolzzz | Photobucket
i have been dying to get a dog for so long and this dog looks like an excellent dog!
My question is:
Is it a good idea to buy a 2 year old Lion German shepherd dog,His owner told me that he has all the documents relating the dog,so i am planing on visiting the dog tomorrow,after i bring him home will it be difficult to train him and will he be sad thinking of his earlier owner and is there a chance that he will be aggressive towards me if so how can i approach him and make him feel better.or should i buy a puppy.
any advice would be greatly appreciated thank you !


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

New owner myself but I had a good experience adopting a 3 year old boy. When you meet him see if you can talk him for a walk with the owner and see how that goes.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

What is a lion German Shepherd dog?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

What is a "Lion German Shepherd"?
As far as buying a 2 year old, it can be a good thing or a bad thing. It depends on the individual dog and how he was raised and trained.

You will get the best chance to judge his nerve and temperament if you are able to meet and interact with him in a strange location, rather than on his own property where he will feel more comfortable than he would in a strange place.

Have his owner tell you how he was raised and socialized, show you his level of training and show you how to handle him and give him commands and how to praise and reward him properly based on his drives, personality and training. Also ask for proof of health testing and certifications, such as hip and elbow x-rays. One of the advantages to purchasing an older dog rather than a puppy is that they are mature enough to have a better idea on what their adult temperament, appearance and health will be so make sure that the health testing appropriate for his age has been done.

As for being "sad", all dogs need an adjustment period when they change homes. Each dog reacts to this stress differently. Some become more subdued, some become more active and may have trouble settling down. He shouldn't be aggressive unless he has an aggressive personality to begin with, which is something you would need to assess by visiting with the dog and talking with his owner. It WILL take him a while to bond to you, and you need to realize that and that for the first several weeks, perhaps even months, he will not be truly himself. He also won't respond to you as well as he does to the people who trained him and who he was previously bonded with until he forms a new bond with you and the two of you learn to work together.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have any other dogs in your home, kids, wife/husband, cats?? When rescuing a dog those are always the first things I need to check off the list...will it get along with my family/home situation?


----------



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the responds !
I am not exactly sure why people call them "Lion German Shepherd", i did't find any information online on "lion shepherds",I'm from Sri Lanka so maybe people around here call them "Lion German Shepherds" Because of the way they look.

@ DaniFani 

It's me and my mother and Yes i do have a 10 years old healthy pet dog named Browney.
We do have a big Garden which allows the dog to play freely.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you know why he is being re-homed at this age? I adopted an adult GSD, and while it has been an overall positive experience, he came with some deeply ingrained bad habits, some of which, after several months and a lot of professional training, we are still working on. I was told he was ok with cats. Well, he is NOT ok with them. I'm pretty sure he will not ever be able to be off leash around them.
When I first got him and tried to walk him, he had zero leash manners. No one had put the time into walking him or socializing him, so the first thing he would do when he saw someone was pull you hard towards them so he could get close enough to jump on them. Not everyone wants to be jumped on by an 80 lb dog, lol. We had to work on that for many weeks. It took professional training to get him over going absolutely crazy every time he saw another dog.
I don't mean to only present a negative view because at least he has not ever been aggressive towards people and he has come a long way on many issues.
Most folks wanting to re-home a dog will not necessarily be forthcoming about any negative habits or traits, so just be aware it may take some time, hard work and money for training to help him become the dog you want in your life. 
He is a beautiful GSD and hopefully, he is just a super nice, well behaved dog that the family was too busy for. 
Good luck!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

@ MyHans-someBoy
The owner told me that they are selling the dog because his wife is pregnant and the dog is jumping on her (In a playful manner).


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, that is the exact same reason mine was stuck out in a kennel for months. The wife was pregnant and didn't want Hans jumping on her.
You should know more when you get to meet the dog and see how he behaves.
I wasn't trying to discourage you. I just wanted you to be aware of what you could possibly be getting into. I hope it all works out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You need to act cool and earn the dogs respect from the start. Be aloof with the dog. Ignore him for a while and talk with the owner. I would ignore the dog for a few minutes with out making too much eye contact or talking to it. This will make sure he doesn't go jumping up on you. Hold your head high so the dog can see you clearly. It should come close to you and get your scent. If the dog comes close you can offer the palm of your hand for it to get your scent. Bring some food, so after this greeting, you can reward him. You can ask him to sit before giving the food. Wait until he is calm and relaxed before giving any reward so to instill respect in the dog for you. Keep this up for the first few weeks and the dog will always respect you.


----------



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

@ MyHans-someBoy
Thanks for the advice i completely agree with you 
@ MadLab
Thank you 

I visited the dog today,He looks amazing and i really liked him but the only problem is that the dog seems very aggressive.i don't think the dog has been trained at all.so i am not sure if i can handle him,so i am thinking on buying a puppy.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Roff,
I am sorry it didn't work out. Perhaps a puppy, who doesn't already have bad habits would be a better fit. Hans is my first GSD, so I am no expert, but it seems easier to train behaviors I want than get rid of ones I don't. 
Good luck and please post pictures when you get your puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy,
thanks i will surely post some photos


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Roff ... good luck in your search for the right GSD ... happy to hear you'll share pictures once you get him


----------

